# Roses are Red



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Roses are Red

Violets are blue

I'm not romantic

How about you ?​
​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Roses are red violets are blue, someone like you, belongs in a zoo, 
dont be mad, dont be blue, 
frankenstein was ugly too!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you
But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead,
the sugar bowl's empty, and so is your head.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
do you know
Your breath stinks of poo?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

* 
 
Roses are red
Peas are green
My face is funny
But yours is a scream!*​


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Did anyone have this during their school days 

Roses are Red
Ready to Pluck
Girls of Sixteen
Ready to


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Roses are red
Violets are silly
Don't you realise
You've got a small willy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not exactly roses are red but funny all the same 

If you can imagine as simple as can be
the place is Piccadilly, the time is half past three,
"Will it hurt?" she asked him, Of course not answered he
it's a very simple process, just leave it all to me.

He started.... it worried her a bit, but finally she consented
and the deed he did commit,

Twenty minutes later no-one spoke a word
it was she who broke the silence
her voice was slightly slurred
"You're hurting me!" she cried in pain
and gave a little shout.
It's over now thank God he said and then he pulled it out.





Now if you read this story, it's a dentist's you will find
and whatever else you're thinking is just your dirty mind !!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Roses are red
violets are pluckable
I think you are 
extremely......"£$%^&*(    





I wish I was a teddy bear sat hung upon your bed
then everytime you got undressed my face would go bright red
I wish I was a bar of soap that hung upon a string
then every time you had a wash I'd see your ding,,,a ,,,ling





Posty posty do your duty
take this card to my beauty
posty posty do not falter
take this to the one I'll Alter

I used to know hundreds


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

MrsRedcap, must admit, I do have a dirty mind


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tina xx said:


> MrsRedcap, must admit, I do have a dirty mind


Squaddies wife..what do you expect?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

........thks needed that today ladies.....


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Roses are red
That's what you think
Till someone gives you
One that is pink.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> Tina xx said:
> 
> 
> > MrsRedcap, must admit, I do have a dirty mind
> ...


        Unfortunately thats too true


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw, love 'em. I think you've said all the ones I know, or can remember anyway. 

C~x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
Some of these rhyme
This one doesn't


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ok so i have a rude one that dh wrote on our white board this morning  

roses are red
sometimes yellow
show me your front bum
and i show u my fellow   

but then under it it said

roses are red
and can be blue
i'm only happy
when i'm with you 

ahhhhhhhhh   makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

"Front Bum"


----------

